# 1.25" hub



## Buckethead (Sep 14, 2012)

I am looking for a hub to use as a spare. My spindle is 1.25" inner and outer. I've talked to just about every trailer parts dealer and manufacturer I can and they all suggest finding a junk trailer like mine and get hubs that way. They say this hub has not been made since the 1960's so it should be quite a challenge. Help would be appreciated.

Buckethead


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 14, 2012)

Maybe you should replace the axle. When the time comes I'm planing on doing this with my trailer b/c it has 3/4" spindles.


----------



## Buckethead (Sep 14, 2012)

I already considered that, the axle is welded to the frame and the spindles are welded to the axle. The trailer is built incredibly strong and is still in good condition. Most of my fishing trips are within 30 miles of home so I'm not real concerned about the hubs getting hot, I would just like to have an spare.

Buckethead


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 15, 2012)

I'll keep my eyes open for one. Are you looking for a 4 or 5 lug? Lug studs or lug bolts?


----------



## Buckethead (Mar 12, 2013)

It's a 5 x 4.5 pattern with lug studs. The inner and outer bearing is a LM67048, the race is a LH67010 and the grease seal is a 47351. These were easy to find, it's just the hub itself I need. Thanks for looking.

Buckethead


----------



## JMichael (Mar 13, 2013)

I've never known anyone that kept a spare hub before. It's pretty hard to destroy a hub unless you're one of those that would keep dragging a trailer down the road after a bearing started going out. :lol: But if it's that far out dated I think I'd go with the replacement axle route if it ever does get down to the point of needing another hub. And did I read that correctly that your axle is welded directly to the frame as in there are no springs? If that is the case I think I'd be looking for a new trailer. The roads I pull my boat on some times would mean a horrible death for my boat with a setup like that. :shock:


----------



## Buckethead (Mar 16, 2013)

I guess I described the structure of my trailer wrong, the spindles are welded to the axle which is just bolted to the springs. I've recently learned that my trailer is made by Moody Mfg. of Maben MS, and since I have some time and a couple hundred dollars in putting it back together I'm going to see it through. I actually was involved in an incident that involved bearings failing and seizing inside of a hub a long way from civilization, I guess I'm trying to avoid that situation again. At some point in the near future I will buy a new axle for it but for now this is what I have and would sure be more comfortable with a spare hub in the toolbox of my truck. I'll assure you there will be a spare hub when I update the axle. 

Buckethead.


----------



## Inkd (May 24, 2013)

I had the same problem with a smaller diameter hub, I found it at trailerpartsdepot.com


----------



## stevesecotec02 (May 24, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=304780#p304780 said:


> JMichael » 13 Mar 2013, 12:53[/url]"]I've never known anyone that kept a spare hub before. It's pretty hard to destroy a hub unless you're one of those that would keep dragging a trailer down the road after a bearing started going out. :lol: But if it's that far out dated I think I'd go with the replacement axle route if it ever does get down to the point of needing another hub. And did I read that correctly that your axle is welded directly to the frame as in there are no springs? If that is the case I think I'd be looking for a new trailer. The roads I pull my boat on some times would mean a horrible death for my boat with a setup like that. :shock:


 I keep a spare hub in the toolbox in my truck. Its a lot faster and easier to just swap hubs on the side of the road then it is to change a bearing on the side of the road. I started doing this after some heavy braid got wrappped up in my axle and cut through the rear seal and got caught up in the bearing on my way home.


----------



## Buckethead (Feb 4, 2014)

Well I finally found a hub, everythingmarine.com has one, 87.50. This is the only hub I could find for a 1.25" spindle, it even has a double lipped grease seal which has proven to be quite a challenge to find as well. Thought I'd give you all an update.


----------



## Boat2fast (Feb 22, 2014)

Dexter axle supplies replacement and custom axles for anything. They take all your measurements over the phone, explain all the options, build the axle with new hubs and bearings all mounted, and then they ship it right to your door. They have all good advice and are glad for your business. Call them direct.


----------

